# How much water do goats drink?



## lilcheeks (Jul 21, 2015)

I have had two goats now for probably 6 weeks, and I am always surprised to see how much water is left at the end of the day.  The two goats have a 3 gallon bucket that I fill every morning, and by the end of the day, it seems like only a fraction of water is gone...maybe like 2 inches of water in a standard 3 gallon water bucket from TSC.  Does this seem normal?  I do have well water, but it doesn't stink or anything.  Maybe they don't drink a lot?  I just clean and fill the bucket every morning so its not a dirty issue.  Any advice is welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 21, 2015)

mine vary. Some days very little is gone and other days I have to refill 3 out of four buckets. This is with goats and two LGD's.


----------



## lilcheeks (Jul 22, 2015)

goats&moregoats said:


> mine vary. Some days very little is gone and other days I have to refill 3 out of four buckets. This is with goats and two LGD's.



Thank you, I think mine are normal than at this point.  They are both only 5 months old, so maybe i'll see more water used as they get a bit older.


----------



## outdoorhoney (Aug 5, 2015)

What @goats&moregoats said. I have two does and I fill up a 3 gallon bucket each morning. Even if only an inch or two of water has been drank by mid day, I'll still go refill the bucket with fresh water once more. On hotter days or days when they are more active, I notice they drink more water but that's about it.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 8, 2015)

Size of animal makes a difference.  But if they are milking does -- wow.   My full sized Saanen, heavy milker, will drink 3-4 gallons a day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 9, 2015)

Definitely depends on several factors... the weather, the size of the animal, lactating or not, and goats INSIST on clean water!


----------

